# Going to Hurricane Lake Next Week



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm thinking of going to Hurricane next weekend for the very first time. Anbody have advice on what baits I should use--seeing that this will be my first time. I have every artificial bait at my disposal so toss me some good ideas. Thanks...

NJD:usaflag


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm not sure what they used, but my dad and a buddy of his went up to Hurricane today and caught a few bass. No bigguns, but at leat they caught a few fish apiece. Dad said they weren't aggressive yet. Hopefully next week those girls will be eating everything in sight to get fattened up to get on bed.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info...

NJD:bowdown


----------

